# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt

## bozok

*Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt* 



*Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt* 

*Altan Deliorman*

*Â· Bayrak Yayınları*
*Â· Basım Tarihi : 05 - 2009*
*Â· ISBN : 9789757728559*
*Â· Sayfa Sayısı : 128*


*Türk kültür tarihine ait bütün yerli ve yabancı kaynakların taranmasıyla meydana getirilmiş seçkin bir eser. Bozkurt motifinin tarih boyunca geçirdiği değişiklikler ve kazandığı anlamlar, ilgili kaynaklara dayanılarak ve toplu olarak ilk defa bu araştırmada açıklanıyor. Türk destanlarında yer alan "Bozkurt" figürünün hangi gerçek tarih olaylarını dile getirdiğini böylece öğreniyoruz. Ayrıca, Bozkurt'un dini değil, milli bir sembol olduğu da ilmi verilerden hareketle belirleniyor. Bozkurt üzerindeki gereksiz tartışmaları sona erdirecek bir çalışma.*

*Arkeolojik bulgularda, kaya resimlerinde, yazıtlarda ve klasik eserlerde Bozkurt'a ait bilgiler* 

*• Tarih boyunca çeşitli Türk boylarında Bozkurt'la ilgili inanışlar* 
*• Bozkurt'un Anadolu'daki izleri* 
*• Türk atasözlerinde Bozkurt* 
*• Kurt başlı bayraklar* 
*• şahıs isimlerinde ve unvanlarda bozkurt* 
*• Cumhuriyet döneminde Bozkurt'la ilgili uygulamalar* 
*• Bozkurt'un bugünkü manası.*

*************************


*Tanınmış Türkçülerden Altan Deliorman’ın yeni bir kitabı çıktı:* Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt. Gazeteci, yazar ve tarihçi kimliğiyle tanıdığımız Deliorman pek çok eserin sahibidir. Onun, Tanıdığım Atsız adlı eseri, Nihal Atsız hakkında araştırma yapacak olanların mutlaka başvurması gereken kaynak eserlerdendir; güzel bir hatıra üslubuyla yazılmıştır. Sessiz Bir Ses, Kırık Kanatlı Jön-Türk, Işıklı Hayatlar adlı üç kitabı önemli biyografi eserleridir. Deliorman yakından tanıdığı milliyetçi kültür adamlarını akıcı üslubuyla resmetmiştir. Atatürk’ün Hayatındaki Kadınlar bir araştırma eseridir. Deliorman’ın liseler için yazdığı tarih kitapları da vardır. 1950’li yıllarda, Haydarpaşa Lisesi’nde Atsız’ın talebesi olan Altan Deliorman ömrü boyunca Türkçü faaliyet ve yayınların içinde olmuştur. Milli Işık, Orkun gibi Türkçü dergiler çıkarmış; Boğaziçi ve Bayrak yayınevlerini kurmuştur. 


Yetmiş yaşını aşmış olan Deliorman çalışmaya ve üretmeye devam etmektedir. Son eseri, Bayrak yayınları arasında, 2009 Nisan’ında çıkmış olan Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt’tur. 22 bölümden meydana gelen 124 sayfalık eserde bozkurt her yönüyle incelenmiştir. Destanlarda, arkeolojik buluntularda, yazıtlarda, klasik eserlerde bozkurtun varlığı araştırılarak ortaya konmuş; bozkurtun totem mi, sembol mü olduğu tartışılmıştır. Bozkurtun şahıs ve boy isimlerinde, atasözleri ve deyimlerde geçmesi ele alınmıştır. Nihayet cumhuriyet döneminde bozkurtla ilgili uygulamalara da temas edilmiş ve resimlerle bu uygulamalar gösterilmiştir. Resimler, diğer bölümlerde de yer almakta ve bozkurtun varlığı böylece somut olarak ortaya konmaktadır. 

Eserin Bozkurt (Ergenekon) Efsanesi bölümünde yer alan *“şecere-i Türk ve Yeni Bir Destan Metni”* başlıklı kısımda Altan Deliorman benim bir yazıma atıfta bulunarak yeni bir destan bulunduğunu da ifade etmiştir. Bahsi geçen yazı Yeniçağ Gazetesi’nin 19.11. 2008 tarihli nüshasında *“Yeni Bir Ergenekon Destanı”* başlığı ile çıkmıştı. Meşhed’den bir Türkolog meslektaşımın bana eski bir yazmanın fotokopilerini gönderdiğini, yazmayı inceleyince Ergenekon destanının yeni bir varyantıyla karşılaştığımı yazmış ve destanda geçen olayları destani bir üslupla özetlemiştim. Varyantın ilgi çekici yanının da destanda geçen kişi adları olduğunu belirtmiştim. Aslında bu bir fantezi yazısı idi. Her halde fanteziye çok ciddi bir hava vermiş olmalıyım ki birçok insanı yanılttım ve onlarda, gerçekten yeni bir Ergenekon destanı bulunduğu izlenimini yarattım. Yanılanlardan bazıları e-postama yazıp daha fazla bilgi istediler. Onlara yazının bir fantezi olduğu cevabını verdim. 


Deliorman’ın böyle bir şey yazdığından haberim olsaydı şüphesiz ona da bunu söylerdim. Benim bu yazım ve bazı hikaye ve romanlarım, Türk destanlarının modern edebiyata yansıması gibi bir araştırmanın konusu olabilir.


Daha fazla yanılmalara yol açmamak için, kendimi bu açıklamayı yazmak zorunda hissettim. Günümüzde, Türklerin kutsal değerlerinin ayaklar altına alınması ve Ergenekon gibi kutsal bir kavramın olumsuz bağlamlarda kullanılması, beni ve bütün Türkçüleri üzdüğü gibi şüphesiz Altan Deliorman’ı da üzmektedir. Türk Kültüründe Bozkurt kitabını belki de bu duygularla yazmıştır. Ben de hukuki olması gereken bir süreçte Ergenekon adını kullanıp yıpratanlara karşı alaylı bir yazı yazmak istemiştim. Geçenlerde Genelkurmay Başkanımız da hukuki bir dava için Ergenekon adının kullanılmasından duyduğu üzüntüyü dile getirmişti. 
Altan Deliorman’ın kitabını bütün Yeniçağ okurlarına tavsiye ediyor ve konuyu Ziya Gökalp’ın şu güzel dörtlüğüyle bağlıyorum:


*Börteçene kurdun adı,*
*Ergenekon yurdun adı,*
*Dört yüz sene durdun hadi,*
*üık ey yüz bin mızrağımız!*


*Ahmet B. ERCİLASUN / YENİüAğ GZT. / 20.05.2009*

----------

